# Spielvorstellung: Time to Travel



## SirAntonius (30. Jun 2012)

*Time to Travel*



*Time to Travel* soll ein Spiel im Stil von Catacomb Snatch werden. Der Spieler sieht sich von oben, kann zwischen 3-4 Klassen wählen und spielt ein *Team-Deathmatch*. Das ganze soll als Multiplayer gedacht sein(Ich denke an das implementieren von Bots, da es ja wahrscheinlich eh kein **** spielt ). 

Nun kommt der *interessante Teile* das Spiel hat eine *3. Dimension: die Zeit*.  Das bedeutet, dass der Spieler an bestimmten "Punkten" oder mit bestimmten Items/Klassen sich in die *Vergangenheit/Zukunft*(vielleicht auch nur Eines von Beidem, je nach der Umsetztbarkeit) *teleportieren kann*, und dort für eine *gewisse Zeitspanne* bleiben kann(da ich noch keine Ahnung habe wie das Spieltempo in etwa aussehen wird, hab ich die noch nicht festgelegt).

Das Spiel basiert auf der Slick2D Engine.

Der bisherige Fortschritt des Spiels ist sehr gering, da ich mich noch am planen bin, und mir die *Grafiken fehlen*.

Wenn Du bis hier hin gelesen hast, dann bist Du sicher interssiert, von daher erläutere ich jetzt noch einmal etwas genauer wie Ich mir das ganze vorstelle:

Es gibt innerhalb eines Levels/Map 5-10 *Zeitphasen*. -5 bis -1 in der Vergangenheit 0 in der Gegenwart und 1 bis 5 in der Zukunft. Das Spiel nimmt sämtliche Handlungen(Bewegung, Schüsse usw.) jedes Spielers auf. Wenn nun Spieler-1 Spieler-2 sieht, reist er zu Zeitpunkt 2 , um vor Spieler-2 an der nächten Ecke eine Mine zu platzieren, die dort dann plötzlich auftaucht(nachdem Zeitpunkt 2 zu Zeitpunkt 0 geworden ist). 
Dabei hat jede Klasse verschieden Items, die einem helfen nicht in der Vergangenheit umgeballert zu werden, oder in der Zukunft weggecampt zu werden.

*Zeitkrümmer*: Die Zukunft läuft langsamer, sodass der Spieler ohne zurückzureisen bald wieder bei 0 ist.
*Vergangenheitslöscher*: In der Vergangenheit ist man nur durch hin und wieder auftauchende Fußspuren zu sehen.
*Zeituhr*: Mann kann auch ohne einen Zeitpunkt aka. Zeitmaschine(unbeweglich) reisen.

Das Spiel ist leider noch nicht einmal weit genug um irgendeinen Screenshot zu machen, oder eine .jar rauszudrücken.

*
Ich suche außerdem jemanden der mir Grafiken machen, da ich keine Plan von Kunst habe und vielleicht auch jemanden der mir beim programmieren hilft. *

Was es schon gibt:
*Einen ResourcenManager
*Basis Strukturen
*Eine Idee


PS: Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher wo Ich das hier posten soll. Wenn das hier der falsche Ort ist, dann bitte Ich darum den Thread zu verschieben.


----------



## Fu3L (30. Jun 2012)

Mir gefällt diese etwas unkonventionelle Idee.
Bevor du dir Hoffnungen machst: Mein Zeitplan ist auch so schon reichlich gefüllt 

Ich würde aber gerne über die Zeitstufen diskutieren. Du sagst, die Map habe die Zeistufen [-5;5]. Das klingt anfänglich verwirrend, so als ob es wirklich nur 10 Zeitintervalle im gesamten Spielverlauf gäbe. Ich denke es soll eher heißen, dass immer 10 Zustände des Spiels gespeichert werden und alle x Sekunden wird die letzte gelöscht?
Wenn ich nun zurückreise und jemand anderes reist auch zurück, kann ich dann den anderen auch erschießen? Und was ist, wenn jemand 10 Sekunden nach mir in Stufe x zurückreist, sind wir dann gleichauf? 
Während ich das schreibe, frage ich mich, ob tatsächlich alle x Sekunden ein Zustand gelöscht werden soll, oder ob die Zustands"grenzen" kontinuierlich durch die Zeit geschoben werden?

Ich hab mir bei meinem Spiel schon den Kopf zerbrochen, wie schlimm es ist, wenn ein Spieler laggt und vielleicht dann von einem Pfeil getroffen wird, der längst vorbei ist - Aber das wird noch komplizierter, glaube ich^^ Ich bin gespannt was draus wird und würde auch über aufkommende Probleme mit nachdenken, wenn ich Zeit finde.


----------



## SirAntonius (30. Jun 2012)

Die Frage hat mich etwas beschäftigt... 

Das Spiel ist ja Team-Deathmatch, das bedeutet, das es eine vorgegebene Zeit/Kills gibt. Wenn nun die Runde startet, dann fängt sie bei 0 an. man kann aber von Anfang an in die Zukunft reisen, allerdings nicht unbegrenzt. Bei der Vergangenheit finde ich aber, wenn Ich so über deine Frage nachdenke, dass es mehr sinn macht, wenn man bis zu beginn des Matches reisen kann. 
Die Zeiteben soll es genau aus dem Grund geben, dass man wenn man zum selben Punkt reist, auch gleichauf ist.
Ein Punkt x in der Zeit ist eine feste Zeitspanne. man reist in dem Sinne nicht zu Punkt x sondern x Punkte zurück. allerdings Verschieben sich diese nicht... sie laufen ab. das bedeutet, dass wenn ich bei 0 bin, und zu 5 reise, und eine Zeitspanne x um ist, dann wird 5 zu 4. Ich bin dann wieder zurück bei 0. Wenn nun ein anderer Spieler zu 4 reist, dann wird er mich sehen(das Spiel speichert ja was ich mache) wie ich durch 5 watschel, was nun sein 4 ist. 
Jeder Spieler spielt sozusagen sein eigenes Spiel, obwohl noch andere mitspielen. Kills sind hierbei nicht das ein Spieler stirbt, sonder nur Punkte, denn es wäre sau nerfig wenn man ständig plötzlich seit 4 Minuten tot ist.
Auch zu der Frage: Wenn ich zu Punkt 5 reise, wobei dieser erst in einer Minute zu Punkt 4 wird, und zehn Sekunden später reist noch jemand zu Punkt 5, dann sieht der in seinem Spiel das was du vor 10 Sekunden gemacht hast. Hierbei kommt z.B. der Zeitverzerrer ins Spiel, denn der lässt deine Zeit langsamer laufen als seine, somit syncronisert ihr nach 5 Sekunden... glaube ich ???:L


----------



## Fu3L (30. Jun 2012)

Du wirst viele Positionen speichern müssen, aber sonst klingt es nicht schlecht.

Das mit der Vergangenheit ist tatsächlich knifflig, was die bepunktung und die Folgen der Handlungen betrifft. Es baut ja alles aufeinander auf.. Der Schmetterlingseffekt.
Nur in die Zukunft reisen zu können, wäre eventuell umsetzbarer. Allerdings ist ja die Gegenwart die Vergangenheit der Zukunft... Sodass hier wieder Probleme auftreten können. Sagen wir Spieler a legt in Zeitstufe 5 eine Mine an Punkt A, musste aber von B dahinlaufen. Nun legt Spieler b in Zeitstufe 4 eine Mine zwischen B und A ab. Was folgt daraus? Soll soetwas ignoriert werden, nach dem Motto: "Auch mit Zeitreisen gilt, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst"?


----------



## SirAntonius (1. Jul 2012)

Es kommt ganz darauf an, wann der Spieler B die Mine platziert. Außerdem siehst du das mit Zeitpunkten etwas falsch: Spieler A bei Punkt 5 wird den Spieler B bei Punkt 4 niemals zu gesicht bekommen, da die Zeit einfach weiter läuft. Wenn also Spieler A in 4 geschickt wird weil 5 abgelaufen ist, dann wird das alte 4 aber zu 3...
Wenn ein Spieler also in der Vergangenheit eine Mine platziert, dann wird diese erst durch die anderen Zeiten geschickt bevor sie bei 0 auftaucht... Das bedeutet erst wenn Spieler A in 5 lange genug da war, sodass 5 zu 4 wurde, wird er die Mine sehen/reintreten. Somit sind die Zeiten ersteinmal nur mit denen ihnen am nächsten liegenden Zeiten verknüpft, und nur das Reisen über 0, als die Gegenwart, ermöglicht es einen anderen Bereich der Zeit zu erreichen. Du musst dir das so vorstellen, dass alles was in der Zukunft gemacht wird, erst in der Gegenwart eintrifft. Also wenn nun Spieler-1 in 4 bei 1;3 eine Mine legt und Spieler-42 in 5 bei 2;3 eine Mine legt, dann liegen diese Minen erst nebeneinander, wenn 4 zu -1 und 5 zu 0 geworden ist.


----------



## vanny (1. Jul 2012)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich aus deiner letzten Erläuterung nicht schlau werde ist die Reise in die Vergangenheit mMn. nicht umsetzbar. Lediglich begrenzte Sprünge in die Zukunft wären evtl. Sinnvol zu spielen.

Sonst gib doch bitte mal ein "reales" Beispiel, wie man in die Vergangenheit spielen soll. (also ohne Spielerx reist nach P[x,y], sondern nachvollziehbar).

Gruß Vanny


----------



## SirAntonius (1. Jul 2012)

vanny hat gesagt.:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich aus deiner letzten Erläuterung nicht schlau werde ist die Reise in die Vergangenheit mMn. nicht umsetzbar. Lediglich begrenzte Sprünge in die Zukunft wären evtl. Sinnvol zu spielen.
> 
> Sonst gib doch bitte mal ein "reales" Beispiel, wie man in die Vergangenheit spielen soll. (also ohne Spielerx reist nach P[x,y], sondern nachvollziehbar).
> 
> Gruß Vanny



Das Spiel nimmt jede Bewegung auf. Wenn du nun zurückreist, springt die Bewegung zurück wo du warst... dann wird überschrieben, was du vorher gemacht hast!


----------



## vanny (1. Jul 2012)

Mal angenommen, der Spieler kann in 10 sek 50m laufen (das tut er auch immer geradeaus), springt dann 10 sek zurück an die alte Stelle und läuft dann 10m in die andere Richtung, wo kommt er dann an, wenn er wieder in die Gegenwart hüpft? die 50m Marke kann er ja nicht mehr erreichen?!


----------



## SirAntonius (1. Jul 2012)

er landet in der gegenwart da, wo er abgereist ist!


----------



## vanny (1. Jul 2012)

SirAntonius hat gesagt.:


> er landet in der gegenwart da, wo er abgereist ist!



Und genau da machts halt schon keinen Sinn mehr ^^

Aber hey ich bin gespannt was draus wird.

Gruß Vanny


----------



## SirAntonius (1. Jul 2012)

vanny hat gesagt.:


> Und genau da machts halt schon keinen Sinn mehr ^^
> 
> Aber hey ich bin gespannt was draus wird.
> 
> Gruß Vanny


----------



## Fu3L (2. Jul 2012)

Lass dich auf jeden Fall nicht entmutigen. Bau erstmal einen Prototypen und teste das Gameplay, dann findet sich bestimmt eine sinnvolle Lösung. 
Ich wünsche mir (und dir natürlich auch ), dass es funktioniert, weil das mal ziemlich cool wäre^^


----------



## Apo (2. Jul 2012)

Ich bin wie Vanny auch leicht irritiert aber auch wie Fuel wünsche ich dir alles Gute bei deinem Vorhaben. Klingt auf jeden Fall sehr spannend!


----------



## Illuvatar (2. Jul 2012)

Fällt mir auch schwer mir das vorzustellen, noch viel mehr im Multiplayer, aber...
Es gibt ein sehr hübsches (Singleplayer) Indie-Spiel namens Braid, da hat das alles geklappt.


----------



## raGe666 (4. Jul 2012)

extrem coole Spiel-Idee!

Das mit der Vergangenheit hört sich tatsächlich knifflig an.
Wenn ich in die Vergangenheit reise, befinde ich mich an der Position zu dem Zeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit. Sieht man dann seine Gegenspieler ebenfalls an der Position, wo die sich in der Vergangenheit befanden? Logisch wärs ja. Wenn man nun einen anderen Weg läuft als die jetzige Vergangenheit noch die Gegenwart war (das versteh mal einer ), müsste ja dann ein Spieler in der jetzigen Gegenwart dich verschwinden sehen und dich da wieder auftauchen sehen, wo du dann letztendlich in der jetzigen Gegenwart wieder rauskommst. ABER:
Wie komme ich aus der Vergangenheit wieder in die Gegenwart? Vergeht die Zeit schneller, wenn ich in der Vergangenheit bin, bzw. vergeht sie langsamer, wenn ich in der Zukunft bin? Sonst wäre ich ja in der Vergangenheit/Zukunft gefangen, und ich müsste wieder mit der Uhr springen. Doch wenn ich aus der Vergangenheit in die Gegenwart springe, steht mein Charakter doch die Zeitspanne zwischen Vergangenheit und Gegenwart nur rum aus der Sicht eines Außenstehenden, weil ich ja während dem Sprung meine Figur nicht steuern kann und diese Zeit trotzdem vergeht, oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?


Später noch mehr Input


----------



## Bile Demon (4. Jul 2012)

raGe666 hat gesagt.:


> Doch wenn ich aus der Vergangenheit in die Gegenwart springe, steht mein Charakter doch die Zeitspanne zwischen Vergangenheit und Gegenwart nur rum aus der Sicht eines Außenstehenden, weil ich ja während dem Sprung meine Figur nicht steuern kann und diese Zeit trotzdem vergeht, oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler?



Da sollte vielleicht jemand mal wieder "Zurück in die Zukunft" schauen. Beim Sprung zurück in die Gegenwart/"Zukunft" verschwindet man ab diesem Zeitpunkt, da man eine Zeitreise macht. Würde man die Zeit einfach nur subjektiv beschleunigt "verstreichen lassen", würde man ja mit der Zeit altern. Das wäre dann vielleicht ein Zeitraffer, aber keine Zeitreise.

Klingt für mich auch so, als müsste der TO sein Konzept mal komplett zuende denken. Sobald jemand die Vergangenheit verändert, existiert die Gegenwart, die man kurz zuvor verlassen hat, selbstverständlich nicht mehr. Sie wird ersetzt durch eine neue Gegenwart. Sonst könnte man ja in der Vergangenheit jemanden töten, zurück in die gleiche Gegenwart reisen, wo die Person noch lebt, und damit wäre die Tötung ja vollkommen unwirksam.


----------



## darekkay (4. Jul 2012)

Bile Demon hat gesagt.:


> Sobald jemand die Vergangenheit verändert, existiert die Gegenwart, die man kurz zuvor verlassen hat, selbstverständlich nicht mehr. Sie wird ersetzt durch eine neue Gegenwart. Sonst könnte man ja in der Vergangenheit jemanden töten, zurück in die gleiche Gegenwart reisen, wo die Person noch lebt, und damit wäre die Tötung ja vollkommen unwirksam.



Wieso "selbstverständlich"? Eine der vielen Zeitreisetheorien geht davon aus, dass dadurch eine parallele Realität entstehen würde, die unabhängig von "unserer" Gegenwart laufen würde. Auf das Spiel bezogen würde es tatsächlich keinen Sinn machen (oder doch? eventuell könnte eine Idee in diese Richtung gehen). Doch genauso wie ein Vampir-Film-Autor selbst festlegen kann, ob "seine" Vampire nun was gegen Knoblauch haben oder nicht, so kann der Entwickler eines Zeitreisespiels seine eigene Physik definieren. So ziemlich jedes Szenario wird nicht logisch erscheinen, also muss man sich einfach auf etwas festlegen. Wer ein Science Fiction Spiel zockt und meint, es sei unlogisch... ^^
Wie Illuvatar schon sagte: bei Braid haben sie es auch schön gelöst, ohne dass gleich alle "Unfug!" rufen 

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, denn die (Grund-)Idee gefällt mir gut


----------



## Bile Demon (4. Jul 2012)

Stimmt, "selbstverständlich" ist vielleicht die falsche Wortwahl bei einer Sache, die sowieso fiktiv ist.

In Zurück in die Zukunft ist die Rede von einer "alternativen Zeitlinie", die parallel zur ursprünglichen verläuft, sobald man die Vergangenheit ändert. Aber für den Einzelnen gibt es dann keine Möglichkeit mehr, zur ursprünglichen Zeitlinie zurückzukehren, weil er durch jede Änderung in der Vergangenheit immer wieder eine neue Zeitlinie produziert.


----------



## raGe666 (4. Jul 2012)

aber was heißt denn (hier) Ändern? das Einzige, was man in der Vergangenheit ändern könnte, ist doch das setzen von Mienen und ähnlichem oder? Wie der TO schon sagte, es soll bei einem Treffer nicht mit Tod enden, sondern einfach einen Punkt/Minuspunkt auf das Konto des Killers/Getöteten gehn, was man an der Punktetabelle ablesen kann. Und so viel Probleme seh ich jetzt auch nicht, in der nachfolgenden Zeit die Miene erscheinen zu lassen und von jedem Spieler sichtbar werden zu lassen.

Was durch den Aspekt Mienen auftauchen lassen und in der Vergangenheit "Fußabdrücke hinterlassen" die Zeiten unterscheidet finde ich gerade ziemlich cool, da sich so ein taktisches Überlegen anbietet. Befindet man sich zB. ganz vorne in der Zukunft (also so weit weg von der Gegenwart wie möglich), hat man keine Gefahr von einer plötzlich auftauchenden Bombe überrascht zu werden. Gleichzeitig hinterlässt man allerdings den längsten Fußabdruck, der zwar mit der Zeit schwächer wird, aber am längsten sichtbar ist und anderen Spielern in der Vergangenheit (relativ zur eigenen Zeit) Aufschluss über dein Bewegungsmuster geben könnte.
Andersherum hat man in der Vergangenheit die meisten Probleme, auftauchenden Minen auszuweichen, weil in der gesamten zukünftigen Zeit (also alle nächsten Vergangenheiten + die absolute Gegenwart + Zukunft) jemand Minen setzen kann. Dafür hinterlässt man einen Fußabdruck, den niemand in der nicht existierenden Vergangenheit der hintersten Vergangenheit sehen kann.


----------



## Bile Demon (4. Jul 2012)

raGe666 hat gesagt.:


> Gleichzeitig hinterlässt man allerdings den längsten Fußabdruck, der zwar mit der Zeit schwächer wird, aber am längsten sichtbar ist und anderen Spielern in der Vergangenheit (relativ zur eigenen Zeit) Aufschluss über dein Bewegungsmuster geben könnte.



Entweder verstehe ich dich nicht ganz an diesem Punkt, oder bei dir liegt da ein Denkfehler vor. Das wird so nicht funktionieren.

Der Spieler X in der Zukunft kann alles "sehen", was vor ihm in der Vergangenheit passiert ist. Aber die Spieler, die in der Vergangenheit stehen, können nichts von dem sehen, was Spieler X in der Zukunft machen wird ... ganz einfach weil davon noch nichts passiert ist.

[EDIT]Ah, jetzt komme ich dahinter was du meinst. Wenn sich die Spieler aus der Vergangenheit so langsam Schritt für Schritt dem Zeitpunkt in der Zukunft nähern, dann werden diese zukünftigen "Fußabdrücke" sichtbar.[/EDIT]


----------



## raGe666 (5. Jul 2012)

ja so ungefähr. Aber jetzt wo dus sagst, finde ich es auch logischer, wenn man Fußabdrücke aus der Vergangenheit sieht und man daran ablesen kann dass hier vor 10 Sekunden zB. jemand mal war. Andersrum kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen wie das mit der Zukunft aussehen soll. "Hier wird jemand in 10 Sekunden sein? Das geht ja nicht, weil das Spiel leider nicht weiß, was die Spieler machen WERDEN. ^^
Und noch etaws: Das mit den Minen in eine andere Zeit 'verschicken', wie ichs mir gedacht habe, geht nicht, glaub ich. Weil wenn ich in der Vergangenheit eine Mine setze, und in der Vergangenheit bleibe, explodiert sie irgendwann, ohne dass sie eine Zeitreise macht. D.h. in der Gegenwart bekommt niemand etwas davon mit, dass da eine Mine explodiert ist, außer vielleicht durch etwas Ruß am Weg
Genauso verhält sichs ja dann mit der Zukunft, dass Minen nicht in der Zeit stehen bleiben und in der Gegenwart auftauchen (das gleiche Prinzip wie die Fußabdrücke).

Mich würde interessiern wie weit der TO inwzischen ist, oder ob das Projekt schon aufgegeben wurde


----------



## Evil-Devil (5. Jul 2012)

Interessante Idee und manches sogar relativ einfach umsetzbar.

Die einzelnen Zeitebenen würde ich als eigene Bereiche der Map modellieren. Bei 5 Zeitachsen würde man jeden Ort fünfmal benötigen sofern die in den jeweiligen Ebenen verschieden aussehen sollen. Wenn die soweit alle gleich aussehen und sich lediglich durch Animationen unterschieden könntest du mit Timern arbeiten.

Bei den Minen sehe ich relativ wenig Probleme.

Angenommen jemand legt in der Vergangenheit eine Kontakt-Mine und in der Zukunft wird jemand über jene Mine hinweg laufen. Dann sollte die Mine in der Vergangenheit sichtbar sein und in der Zukunft erst sichtbar werden, wenn nicht zwischendurch jemand in den dazwischen liegenden Zeit-Ebenen da drüber gelaufen ist. Somit wirken sich Änderungen an der Vergangenheit unmittelbar auf die Zukunft aus.

Allerdings bleibt die spieltechnische Frage, warum sollte sich jemand in der Zukunft aufhalten wollen. Bessere Items/Waffen?

Also generell coole Idee die gar nicht mal so viele Probleme aufwerfen sollte


----------



## SirAntonius (6. Jul 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Ich finds mega geil was ihr hier so reingeschrieben habt, weil mir mit jedem Post eine Denkstütze gegeben wird... 

Ich war die ganze letzte Woche weg auf einer Klassenfahrt und konnte das Projekt nicht weiterführen. Aufgeben hab ich es auf keinen Fall. 

Zu meinem jetztigen Status:

Inzwischen gibt es eine "Art" Menü, Ich habe mir ein paar Grafiken für das Debugging besorgt, und einen Logger, der die Bewegungen des Spielers aufzeichnet...


----------

